# tandem switching



## rammstein

¡Hola! ¿Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir al español "tandem switching? De verdad no tengo idea de que sea ni cómo traducirlo. Auxilio.


----------



## Amosya

Suponiendo que sea sobre electricidad, _"interruptor tándem"_, según lo que he encontrado aquí:
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:wlScaBC6HhIJ:auma.com/uploads/media/sp_import2/technische_daten/antriebe/drehantriebe/drehstrom/td_sa1_3ph_es.pdf+interruptor+t%C3%A1ndem&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es
Pero si no especificas el contexto..., puede ser otra cosa...


----------



## rammstein

Sí bueno, es que el contexto de por sí es muy vago... habla de líneas telefónicas, telegráficas, repetidoras de radio... lo único es que es de una conversación que tuvo lugar durante la segunda guerra mundial, así que supongo que será una tecnología medio vieja... no sé cómo más explicarme...


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez puedes darnos la frase o el párrafo entero. ¿No?


----------



## rammstein

...Repetidoras ​Y TANDEM SWITCHING del ejército​e importantes estaciones,​entre paréntesis,​radiales, televisivas y telegráficas...​


----------



## rammstein

Eso es lo que tengo... lo siento... si alguien sabe, gracias.
Es una conversación durante la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## 0scar

*conmutación tándem*


----------



## lpfr

rammstein said:


> ...Repetidoras
> Y TANDEM SWITCHING del ejército
> e importantes estaciones,
> entre paréntesis,
> radiales, televisivas y telegráficas...​



 Me parece muy, muy curioso que esta conversación pueda haber sido tenida durante la segunda guerra mundial. En esos años sí había importantes estaciones radiales y telegráficas, pero no televisivas (las había, pero pocas y chiquitas). Las repetidoras eran casi inexistentes y ningún "switching" existía. Solo las comunicaciones telefónicas urbanas eran automáticas. Las interurbanas e internacionales se hacían con operadores humanos. Así que el "tandem switching" del ejercito en los años 1940 me parece anacrónico. En esos años los militares utilizaban aún los teléfonos a manivela.
  Estoy casi seguro que, en esa época, el único "tandem switching" que podía existir eran los interruptores "a cuchilla" dobles o triples o del tipo indicado en el enlace de Amosya.
  Los "tandem switching" actuales deben llamarse "conmutación tandem" como dijo Oscar.


----------



## UJOFRA

Encontr'e algo como *conmutador t'andem o concentrador*. No s'e si te pueda ayudar esto. Aparentemente este tipo de aparato ha pasado por diferentes revisiones y actualizaciones hasta llegar al modelo actual. No me extrañar'ia que ya existiese durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. De todas maneras ser'ia bueno que indagaras para no caer en anacronismos como señalase Ipfr.


----------



## epe

Hoy en día esta muy de moda el utilizar la palabra "*switching*", dado que nos movemos en el mundo de las comunicaciones y sobre todo en el mundo de internet donde esta palabra esta muy relacionada con los *"router"* (enrutadores) y sobre todo con los *"switch"* (conmutadores electronicos de señales por eje. con protocolos OSI o TCP-IP).
Cuando nos referimos a *"tandem* *switching"* de "aquellos años", evidentemente esta tecnologia no existia, mas bien haria referencia a un "conjunto de conmutadores o interruptores", relamente la palabra "tándem" en castellano se aplicaria a un conjunto de aparatos o interruptore/conmutadores que funcionan simultaneamente.

saludos, ;-)


----------



## carlosglezo

tarde pero servirá, tal vez no para esta ocasión, pero para futuros visitantes:
tandem switching es un arreglo (o red) de conmutadores, regularmente de voz, para realizar llamadas interoficinas; para concretar la llamada no es necesario que el conmutador destino esté directamente conectado al origen, sino que para ello es la red.
Saludos


----------

